# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Xuyên Việt 16 ngày

## dulichnt

Ngày 01: Thủ Đô Hà Nội( Ăn tối)
Xe đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài, đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
Ngày 02: Hà Nội - Ninh Bình (93 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn đi Ninh Bình, viếng đền thờ vua nhà Đinh, và nhà Lê ở Hoa Lư (tỉnh Ninh Bình), tham quan một thoáng khu du lịch Tràng An và chùa Bái Đính, ngôi chùa lớn nhất Việt Nam, có 3 tượng Tam thế Phật mạ vàng. Đoàn tiếp tục đi thuyền tham quan phong cảnh Tam Cốc - còn được gọi là Hạ Long trên cạn. Buổi chiều, đoàn trở về Hà Nội. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo phố cổ về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Hà nội.
Ngày 03: Hà Nội - Hạ Long (165 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Quảng Ninh theo hướng Bắc Ninh, Lạng Sơn, rẽ đi Yên Tử. Viếng thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử, Quý khách đi cáp treo lên núi chiêm bái vườn tháp cổ, chùa Hoa Yên và chùa Đồng. Đoàn xuống núi đi Hạ Long. Đến Hạ Long (tỉnh Quảng Ninh), về khách sạn Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi đảo Tuần Châu, vui chơi, giải trí, tắm biển. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo phố đêm Hạ Long, mua sắm tại Công viên Hoàng Gia. Nghỉ đêm tại Hạ Long.
Ngày 04: Hạ Long - Hà Nội (165 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi qua cầu Bãi Cháy, ngắm cảnh vịnh Hạ Long và cảng Cái Lân từ trên cao, tham quan thị xã Hòn Gai. Sau đó, ra bến tàu, Quý khách lên du thuyền đi tham quan vịnh Hạ Long - Bái Tử Long - đệ nhất thắng cảnh của Bắc Bộ. Ghe hang Sửng Sốt, đi qua hòn Lư Hương, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Chó Đá. Tắm biển tại bãi biển Titop. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn rời Hạ Long về Hà Nội, trên đường về ghé Hải Dương tham quan các làng nghề làm gốm sứ, bánh đậu xanh, cốm vồng và các mặt hàng đặc sản khác của miền Bắc. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo Thủ đô Hà Nội về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.
Ngày 05: Thủ Đô Hà Nội ( Ăn trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách đi tham quan chùa Một Cột, Bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh hoặc Bảo tàng lịch sử Việt Nam. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi tham quan một thoáng Thủ đô Hà Nội: Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám, hồ Hoàn Kiếm, đền Ngọc Sơn, tháp Rùa, đền Quán Thánh, hồ Tây, hồ Trúc Bạch, sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình, trung tâm hội nghị Quốc gia và các khu đô thị mới. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi chương trình riêng, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.
Ngày 06: Thủ Đô Hà Nội
Trọn ngày Quý khách đi chương trình riêng tại Hà Nội.
Ngày 07: Hà Nội - Hội An (800 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách đi chợ Đồng Xuân, mua sắm. Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. Đến Đà Nẵng, xe đón và đưa đoàn đi phố cổ Hội An (tỉnh Quảng Nam), về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi bộ dạo quanh phố cổ, thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh phố đèn lồng, với những chiếc đèn lồng đủ kiểu đủ màu sắc tỏa sáng trong đêm, đẹp cổ kính bên sông Hoài, nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.
Ngày 08: Hội An - Đà Nẵng (30 Km) ( ĂN sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành sớm đi Mỹ Sơn tham quan thánh địa Chăm Pa, trở lại Hội An, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn đi viếng chùa Ông, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, hội quán Phước Kiến, đi Cửa Đại tham quan khu du lịch cao cấp resort ven biển, tắm biển Cửa Đại. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Đà Nẵng, đến TP.Đà Nẵng về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối, xe đưa đoàn qua cầu quay sông Hàn, Quý khách dạo TP.Đà Nẵng về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.
Ngày 09: Đà Nẵng - Huế (110 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn đi Ngũ Hành Sơn, Quý khách tham quan các danh thắng như chùa Linh Ứng, Tam Thai, Non Nước, các động Tàng Chơn, Huyền Không, Hoa Nghiêm và làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước. Đi theo con đường ven biển Non Nước - Sơn Tra, Quý khách ngắm cảnh biển Non Nước, Mỹ Khê, bắc Mỹ An, Âu Thuyền Thọ Quang, Bãi Bụt, lên bán đảo Sơn trà nhìn xuống cảng Tiên Sa. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn đi Huế theo con đường ven biển dẫn đến chân đèo Hải Vân. Dừng trên đỉnh đèo, Quý khách ngắm phong cảnh Hải Vân đệ nhất hùng quan. Đoàn đi qua làng chài Lăng Cô, ghé chiêm ngưỡng cảnh chùa thanh tịnh và đẹp như cõi tiên ở thiền viện Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã. Đến Huế (tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế), về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo TP.Huế về đêm, thưởng thức món ngon xứ Huế như bánh khoái Lạc Thiện, bánh canh Nam Phổ, bún bò O-Rớt, cơm hến Phan Bội Châu, nghỉ đêm tại Huế.
Ngày 10: Huế (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn đi về bờ bắc sông Hương, Quý khách viếng chùa Thiên Mụ tham quan kinh thành triều Nguyễn, hoàng cung xưa của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn với Hoàng Thành, Ngọ Môn, Tử Cấm Thành, Điện Thái Hòa, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh, xem chương trình ca múa nhã nhạc cung đình Huế được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa thế giới phi vật thể ở Duyệt Thị Đường. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi chợ Đông Ba, Quý khách mua sắm. Đi về bờ nam sông Hương, Quý khách tham quan lăng Tự Đức, lăng Khải Định. Buổi tối, đoàn đi thuyền trên sông Hương, Quý khách ngắm cảnh cầu Tràng Tiền, thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc trên sông Hương, nghe ca hò Huế, nghỉ đêm tại Huế.
Ngày 11: Huế - Đồng Hới (160 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Đồng Hới. Trên đường, Quý khách ghé viếng nhà thờ Đức Mẹ La Vang, tham quan khu phi quân sự DMZ, sông Bến Hải, cầu Hiền Lương (Vĩ tuyến 17). Đến Đồng Hới (tỉnh Quảng Bình) về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi Kẻ Bàng, tham quan động Phong Nha với hang Bi Ký, Cung Đình, Tóc Tiên, Tiên Sơn, thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp trên sông Son. Đoàn trở về Đồng Hới. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo bên bờ sông Nhật Lệ, nghỉ đêm tại Đồng Hới.
Ngày 12: Đồng Hới - Đà Nẵng ( 260 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn rời Phong Nha về Huế, đi theo đường Trường Sơn, đến đường 9 Nam Lào - Cam Lộ, ra quốc lộ 1A, ghé chợ Đông Hà mua sắm, tới Đà Nẵng đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Buổi chiều, tắm biển tại bãi biển Mỹ Khê hoặc Non Nước. Buổi tối, tự do. nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.
Ngày 13: Đà Nẵng - Nha Trang ( 410 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đi Nha Trang. Đến Nha Trang (tỉnh Khánh Hòa), Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. Buổi chiều, Quý khách chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình sau:
Chương trình 1: Quý khách đi tham quan trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng Tháp Bà, với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp”, ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng.
Chương trình 2: Đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land (Hòn Ngọc Việt) dài:
- Đi cáp treo qua biển dài 3km.
- Chơi các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh.
- Xem nhạc nước.
- Tắm biển và tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đông Nam Á.
Buổi tối, đi cáp treo hoặc đi phà trở về Nha Trang, tự túc phương tiện về khách sạn, hoặc đi dạo phố biển về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
Ngày 14: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt (140 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đầm tham quan và mua đặc sản. Đến với khu vui chơi giải trí 4 sao Diamond Bay: Tham quan khu vui chơi giải trí Wonder Land (Sông Lô), trung tâm hội nghị 7.500 chỗ ngồi, nơi diễn ra cuộc thi Hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008. Tắm biển và chơi các các trò chơi trên biển như: Môtô nước, dù bay, xuồng thể thao, lướt ván, thuyền chuối tại bãi tắm Nhũ Tiên. Buổi chiều, đoàn rời Nha Trang đi Đà Lạt, theo đường Khánh Vĩnh - Đơn Dương, đi ngang qua các thôn bản của người dân tộc Raglai, Sông Tranh, Bến Lội qua vườn quốc gia Bi-Đoup núi Bà, dừng hòn Giao cho Quý khách thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ. Đến Đà Lạt (tỉnh Lâm Đồng)Quý khách tham quan hồ Than Thở, về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo Đà Lạt về đêm, thưởng thức các món ngon ở chợ đêm Âm Phủ, hương vị cà phê phố núi ở quán Thủy Tạ, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.
Ngày 15: Đà Lạt - Các Thắng Cảnh (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách đi thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh thác Ankroet, suối Vàng, suối Bạc, hồ Dankia - một quần thể núi, non, suối, hồ là đệ nhất phong cảnh của cao nguyên Lâm Viên. Đoàn tiếp tục đi vào xã Lát, buôn của người dân Lộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi Langbiang, trên đường đi Quý khách ngắm cảnh ngoại ô Đà Lạt với những nhà vườn trồng đủ loại hoa màu. Quý khách leo núi, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang; từ đỉnh núi, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt thơ mộng, huyền ảo trong sương mù. Buổi chiều, Quý khách tham quan vườn hoa Bích Câu, biệt điện Bảo Đại, đồi Mộng Mơ hoặc Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, xem tranh thêu ở Đà Lạt sử quán. Ghé chợ Đà Lạt Quý khách mua đặc sản, đi xe ngựa cổ bốn bánh dạo quanh Hồ Xuân Hương. Buổi tối, Quý khách tham dự đêm lửa trại, uống rượu cần, văn nghệ cồng chiêng, giao lưu văn hóa với người Tây Nguyên, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.
Ngày 16: Đà Lạt - Sài Gòn (300 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn rời Đà Lạt về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về, Quý khách tham quan thác DamB’ry, ngọn thác đẹp và hùng vĩ của Cao nguyên Lâm Viên, ghé một cửa hàng đặc sản Quý khách thưởng thức trà, cà phê Bảo Lộc. Buổi chiều, đến Sài gòn, kết thúc chuyến đi.


Hà Nội: 71 Mai Hắc Ðế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.
Tel: (04) 3974 4405/3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407.
Hotline: 093 686 0225
Email: booking@vietnamanztravel.com

----------


## kemmut

đi cáp treo có bị ù tai ko.sợ lắm

----------


## heocoi

Tour du lịch này bỏ qua nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp quá. Đi Hà Nội mà quanh mất mấy ngày rồi thì thời gian đâu mà đi nơi khác nữa. Thế này tự tổ chức đi xuyên việt khám phá hay hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## congtydulich

xuyên việt thì phải đi hết 63 tỉnh thành phố chứ đúng hong :Diablo:

----------

